# Moscow Olympics



## kes (Jan 10, 2011)

Have been looking on the bay at the wide variety of watches purporting to be made for the Moscow Olympics. There is a huge range made by zim, poljot, raketa, vostok etc. There are some quite unusual and interesting designs.

This was pretty much the last olympics before really tight sponsorship deals were done so I can understand/believe that the production of souvenirs may have been pretty unregulated and that there might have been lots of different watches sold.  However, the sheer volume for sale and the total lack of information about them anywhere on the web makes me slightly suspicious.

Has anyone bought any ? Does anyone know any of the history of them ?

any info gratefully received

kes


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Not much to say really most will be ok, as you state it was the Moscow Olympics of 1980 check out Mark Gordon a site.the hardest thing is finding is good condition.

Good luck Martin

Type Olympics in search

http://www.ussrtime.com/start.html


----------



## kes (Jan 10, 2011)

thats a great resource - thanks for pointing it out. funds permitting might go for a few


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Make sure you come back and post pics of what you get Kes.


----------



## kes (Jan 10, 2011)

no prob


----------

